# Question about "getting old"



## cassadee7

I've been reading this forum and learning a lot, but am confused about how often you folks refer to a GSD who is maybe 8 years old as a "senior." I read about dogs aged 7, 8, 9... having old age problems/issues. Is this the common age for GSDs to start acting/behaving "old" and having age related health issues? 8 seems SO young to me, to have those kinds of problems. Are GSDs different from other dog breeds in this matter?

Forgive my ignorance, I am trying to learn. I have an 11 yr old small dog who is just as enegetic and happy and bouncy as he was at a year old, and only this year at age 11 did he start having a heart murmur (but no symptoms of the heart disease his vet says he has... I would never guess he had any problem, the way he behaves) and recently having problems holding his bowels. But he is 11... and as I said, seemed like a pup in every way until this year.

So... it makes me wonder, do GSDs age earlier?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Large breeds in general do not live as long as small breeds, and the larger the dog, the lower the average life expectancy. GSDs can live 14 or 15 years or even longer, but unfortunately, it's not that common - our first shepherd Sneaker lived to be 14-1/2. Very large breeds, such as Great Danes, have a shorter life expectancy than GSDs.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Considering a GSD typically only lives to 10-13 years old, yes, 8 years old would be considered a senior. (Though that doesn't always mean they slow down! Lol!)

Small breeds can live 13-20+ years so they aren't considered "seniors" until they're much older.

Some breeds such as Great Danes are considered seniors at only 6 years old because their lifespan is normally only 7-10 years.


----------



## torizmojo

I lost my GSD at almost 11yrs, but he didn't even slow down until the last 6 or 8 months of his life. Before that you would've been hard pressed to guess his real age.


----------



## LisaT

My chiro has wolfhounds - I think they typically live 7-8 years,can't imagine having a dog that is a senior at about 5 or 6 years old


----------



## LisaT

As an additional thought....

If we recognize that they do age quicker because they are a larger size, then we can also be more proactive in their health at the appropriate stages of aging, to try to ward off the effects of time. We can monitor perhaps more frequently, run some baseline blood panels, make sure we are feeding quality food, set up a program for the joints (including supplements and body work), etc.


----------



## MelissaHoyer

I have a terrier that will be thirteen in February. The only thing about her that has slowed down is she can't quite catch critters the way she used to (thank goodness!). 

My Grace (GSD) is 7 and will be 8 in February also. She has been a historically unhealthy dog - has EPI, is prone to sebaceous cysts, gets skin fold irritations, just seems to have a crappy immune system...etc. However, two things have made a huge difference for her: raw diet and good supplements. She truly is more healthy now than she ever has been...and it shows. She is spunky, silly and always in good spirits. I don't know how long she will live...forever, hopefully as she is my heart dog







...and I will continue to work hard to make sure she is healthy and happy as long as possible!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Yes as a rule they do age faster as they are bigger. I had a friend that had a GSD live til he was 16. Incredible. Sahib was pretty old tho and maybe should have been put down earlier but his parents could not do it. 

Health problems can make them seem to age more quickly too. Knowing many people with Golden Retrievers, they have more health issues than GSD's. I really do not think GSD's have any higher incidence of health issues than a lot of other breeds.

There is a lady in Tri-Cites that has had Goldens a long time, she has lost them all relatively early in life. Her last one lived to 5 and died of bloat. He also had horrible allergies, eye problems, knee problems and a host of other problems. He was a wonderful dog and they were crushed when they lost him. They just got a pup recently, another Golden.


----------



## TheresaThompson

My PG was 14 in August. Her hearing and vision are going and she tinkles when she is asleep. Here lately though she cannot get up and down the steps to go outside. She can barely stand up. I have done the vet. I have done the meds. I don't know what else to do. I think it might be her time. All she does is sit there and cry for me. I cannot bare to let her go but understand how unfair I am being to make her suffer like this. How do I get to the point where I can let her go and not feel so angry at someone for having to put her down?


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: luvinmypg How do I get to the point where I can let her go and not feel so angry at someone for having to put her down?


When it comes her time, and it sounds like that time might be here







, it is a gift of freedom from their tired, worn out, and painful bodies. When they can no longer enjoy life, but try to endure it for our benefit, then we have to honor them by setting them free. And the vet that helps us do this, is our partner in this, to do what is best for your longterm pal. The vets also feel bad when they do this, they do not take it lightly.

I'm sorry that it sounds like your girl's time. I understand the anger that often really just masks intense grief and sadness. Losing them is losing a part of ourselve.


----------



## SuzyE

the best thing you can do IMO is start giving them supplements early. I clearly remember the day that Paige got up and looked stiff. She was six yrs old. I started on gluc/chrond. that day. She is 11 and still runs at least a mile per day. I have to slow her down or else she will be limping. she is every bit the nut she ever was. She takes about 8 different vitamins per day and my vet can't argue with results. daily=3 gluc, 2 fish oil, 2 vit c, vit e,CoQ10. Sometimes she gets a pain med.Going strong at eleven!


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: luvinmypg How do I get to the point where I can let her go and not feel so angry at someone for having to put her down?
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes her time, and it sounds like that time might be here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it is a gift of freedom from their tired, worn out, and painful bodies. When they can no longer enjoy life, but try to endure it for our benefit, then we have to honor them by setting them free. And the vet that helps us do this, is our partner in this, to do what is best for your longterm pal. The vets also feel bad when they do this, they do not take it lightly.
> 
> I'm sorry that it sounds like your girl's time. I understand the anger that often really just masks intense grief and sadness. Losing them is losing a part of ourselve.
Click to expand...

The one thing that we can do for our dogs, when everything else truly has fallen apart, is we can ensure that they can leave us with dignity, grace, and safely held in the arms of those they love the most. 

Most humans, when you ask them how they want to leave the earth, they say they want their family to be there, and they simply want to be able to tell them, one more time, that they love them. They don't want to suffer. They don't want to linger. They want to go quickly surrounded by loved ones. 

A well-timed, well executed euthanasia allows us to give our dogs this most important gift. Everything I've ever shared with my dogs culminates in being able (when I'm can) to let them go gracefully and with no pain.

My dogs that I've needed to euthanize at the end of a long vibrant life went out knowing absolutely that they were loved. They were in my arms, with my husband right next to me, petting them. We were crying, telling them that we loved them, telling them that it was an honor to have them in our lives. We were able to say goodbye, and on some level, they were able to say goodbye too. 

When my Zamboni died in August, I wrote that "It was regal peaceful goodbye, befitting of a queen" in her tribute post on this forum. I still believe that. Months later, I think that she left exactly the way she should have. I grieve her deeply, but I'm at peace with how she left us. 

It's excruciating to make the decision. But once you make the decision on your own, you REQUEST the vet to HELP you to carry it out. It's not something that a vet does TO your dog. It's something that you agree is best, considering all of the facts that you know at the time. We can't know everything. But we know our dogs; we know what we would want for ourselves in that situation; we know what what options, if any, remain for them to heal or for their pain and conditions to be managed. 

And we add all of that up. It's very difficult. But I've never regretted making the decision to euthanize when I did. I've never regretted being there. Talk to your vet. If you don't think your vet is compassionate enough, find another. 

And take gentle care of yourself during this difficult time.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I found chiropractic and accupuncture helped The Barker Sisters a lot. Barker the Elder still loved going out to the barn until the very end - If she had stopped enjoying that I would have known it was time to let her go.


----------



## shilohsmom

> Originally Posted By: luvinmypgMy PG was 14 in August. Her hearing and vision are going and she tinkles when she is asleep. Here lately though she cannot get up and down the steps to go outside. She can barely stand up. I have done the vet. I have done the meds. I don't know what else to do. I think it might be her time. All she does is sit there and cry for me. I cannot bare to let her go but understand how unfair I am being to make her suffer like this. How do I get to the point where I can let her go and not feel so angry at someone for having to put her down?


I think your response may have gotten lost in this and other things going on the board at the time and I'm sorry. I also see this is your first post but hope that you may still be looking around. 

There is a section here on the boards thats labeled 'Preparing to say goodbye'. I think if you go there, maybe do some reading and post this there you might get a better response. There's alot of support and talk about things like what to do when in your situation. I wish you the best. I am sorry we didn't notice your post sooner.


----------

